# Help with info on multi speed



## Pantmaker (Apr 26, 2015)

Is this old bicycle anything special? Any ideas or thoughts on value? Is that the serial number and could it really be number 1?


----------



## sam (Apr 27, 2015)

it's a keeper


----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2015)

Try Bike Forums.They are all about road bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 27, 2015)

curious mod with the V-brakes (they're very similar to Paul Motolites, but not exact, and probably something from the 90s).  That bike is all road bike, noted by the long trail (small front offset) fork.  You usually find sidepulls on a road bike and cantis or V-brakes go on your mountain bike, or your touring/rando/load-hauler with a short-trail fork.  Somebody went to the trouble to braze the canti studs on the frame and fork for that mod (did not improve its value).  Maybe they used it for cross racing?  
We could probably tell you more about the frame with photos of the lugs, fork, dropouts, measurement of rear dropout spacing.  The crankset is Strada era (Campy or clone), also consistent with the drilling (70s), as is the Nuovo Record derailleur - early bike boom.  
Brake levers are also 90s.  I mix components on bikes, too.  
Nothing you have there is terribly collectible, but might build into a rideable (Franken)bike


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 28, 2015)

Bulldog A+ answer.  Thanks for all of that.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2015)

you're welcome.  I can't help with the cool old balloon tire bikes on this forum, though my first bike was a '62 Sears Flightliner, and my second was a '69 Rail - wish I still had them, my dad sold them both
but I pedaled through the bike boom...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2015)

vincev said:


> Try Bike Forums.They are all about road bikes.



again Vince, this is sounding like an uninvite.  
as long as we're repeating:  
Do you believe bike boom sport-touring and road bikes are off-topic for this forum?


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> again Vince, this is sounding like an uninvite.
> as long as we're repeating:
> Do you believe bike boom sport-touring and road bikes are off-topic for this forum?




??? I am on both forums.I ride a road bike and Bike Forums is all about road bikes.Some extremely knowledgeable road bike guys there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks friend, just making sure


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2015)

Kool,wasnt trying to be snarky just thought he would get good response there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 30, 2015)

I really like this site, as much as I like Classic Rendevous - mostly for the education factor on the latter, but I love the photos on this site. 
But you have to tread litely on CR - they will let you know in a hurry if you are OT


----------

